# One or Two days ago.



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Really?

What's it take to get you all to spark a flame under your ass? Every time I visit this forum it's got two or three new posts from today or "one or two days ago". 

Wake up and post some thoughts. Whether it be here or any other of the numerous threads in here. Seriously! You are all making us look like dried up old coots. 

Jay


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Really?
> 
> What's it take to get you all to spark a flame under your ass? Every time I visit this forum it's got two or three new posts from today or "one or two days ago".
> 
> ...


Dude, it's after 5 PM, everyone is probably asleep. Post at 6 AM when all the old folks are stirring.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot there is a fifty plus forum!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

The did u ride today thread was dead for 23hrs which is not common.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Maybe being over fifty, riding mtb, and posting on mtbr is a fringe group?


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

I bought a 17 Stache 5 a week ago. There I did my part


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

I got the flu and almost died. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Too busy riding or doing trailwork to post on mtbr. 
Ordered a new bike 4.5 weeks ago... awaiting delivery. I'll post pix when she's up & running.
--sParty
P.S. But probably not in the 50+ forum.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

It's depressing around here.
Lot's of death and forgetting about death or where I put my glasses.

Besides, now that I'm going through my second childhood, I'm irresponsible.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

We've seen it all and know it all; little need for posting!


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

MTBMILES said:


> I got the flu and almost died.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the flu and feel like Im dying


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

White7 said:


> I have the flu and feel like Im dying


Hang in there, it'll pass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Crankout said:


> We've seen it all and know it all; little need for posting!


 Nuf said.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Well it's been two days since I checked back in here. I guess I may as well keep that pattern going from the looks of it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Well it's been two days since I checked back in here. I guess I may as well keep that pattern going from the looks of it.


Really?

What's it take to get you to spark a flame under your ass? I started a new thread in this forum after reading this one and you haven't posted in it. Wake up and post your history. Seriously! You are making us look like dried up BORING old coots.

Seriously, you guys (and a certain gal I'm looking at) don't have to write a novel like I managed to, but maybe a wee bit more than MSU did. Started east coast then moved west coast? Ex-racer? New racer? Blown out knees running so you switched to bike? Met your spouse who loaned you a bike (hint, hint)? I'm sure you all have a history to share (and I'm nosy).

Here, I'll even make it easy for you: http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-old/your-brief-cycling-history-1039090.html


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Really?
> 
> What's it take to get you to spark a flame under your ass? I started a new thread in this forum after reading this one and you haven't posted in it. Wake up and post your history. Seriously! You are making us look like dried up BORING old coots.
> 
> ...


I'm ashamed I missed that, done.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm ashamed I missed that, done.


Cool, thanks for sharing, good read and pix! I need to look through my old photos from Japan and see if I ever photographed my bike. It was a Univega Alpina but I haven't been able to nail down just which model.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Speaking of "fire under your ass", I had chili last night... right before bed at 8:00pm.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thatshowiroll said:


> Speaking of "fire under your ass", I had chili last night... right before bed at 8:00pm.


I feel ya! (wait that didn't sound right)... but I had a mean nasty wet burrito last night around the same time... not a good idea


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm really showing my age here. I never sign my name to a post yet in the initial post of this thread I did. Hold on, while I go check my refrigerator for my tv remote.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm really showing my age here. I never sign my name to a post yet in the initial post of this thread I did. Hold on, while I go check my refrigerator for my tv remote.


I took it to be "hey, I'm really serious this time".


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

sorry. I've been busy in Lassen National Park for the last three days climbing laps on skin tracks and telemarking down the crusty powder. Not bad for 69 but I'll definitely be down for a couple of days now!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2017)

In one or two days Jay will show again to post his remote was found in the microwave in a melted heap no less.


----------

